# Niland, Ca



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to the land blind:
1,2,5,6,7,9,10,12,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,24,25,28,29,30,33,35,36,37,40,41,43,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,53,57,58,59,60,62,63


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd: 1,3,4,5,7,9,21,22,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,38,40,43,46,50,51


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur combined 2 series. Dogs ran from a **** on the west side of the property (Patti Kiernan’s) to the NW towards water for the long memory bird, with the flyer shot into a pond on the north side. Judges threw a double; memory bird thrower came out from behind huge bushes, in a small opening , the other side of which was another bush. He threw back right to left onto a shoreline, which sometimes slipped into the water. Behind the long gunner’s bushes was another, larger opening with the whole pond behind it. If dogs chose that gap, they ended up way off line, on land & had to be picked up. Some handlers chose to try handling to the bird but gave up. To the left of the memory bird was a huge piece of land, that some dogs chose to run down. Early running dogs caught the scent of the holding blind, as the morning wind was from the southwest . If both birds got picked up, the dog got a leave-it bird and a blind through 3 pieces of water, up & out behind the flyer station. Dogs had to take the gap between a huge mound & a bush. Handlers had to be alert not to let their dogs curl around the mound to the leave-it bird thrower. The blind bird was out in the field in a straight line through the gap. Then the dogs had to pick up the leave-it bird with a line that could tempt the dogs back to the mound & the line to the blind. Lots of water in all of this, (thank you judges!) due to the extreme heat down here.
The first running dog went way wide behind the line to the memory bird & was picked up. The next 2 dogs did the test but the next 11 dogs were picked up either on the memory bird, or for a problem on the way to the leave-it bird or for getting the leave-it bird before the blind. Lots of problems showing a creative test set up by the judges. Afternoon dogs seemed to have done better with more light and the wind shifting to the west.
48 dogs started, 25 back to the water blind.

Rotation is 6, 18, 30, 42.
Don’t know the starting number for the 3rd series

Apologies to Lynn for usurping her posting, but as she was not feeling well due to the extreme heat on the grounds (90 ++) posting tonight may have been the last thing on her mind, so I stepped in without consulting her.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Has the derby started yet?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Has the derby started yet?


After the Open like the premium states.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

The Open should finish this afternoon late and so the Derby will start in the morning.--we hope!!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur Results: 1st: 21 Storm/Bob Byrun
2nd: 35 Mick/Jim Smith
3rd: 3 Lillly/Joe Taylor
4th: 30 Gordon Powers
RJ: 4 Keno/Arnie Erwin
Jams: 1,7,29,36,46

Derby Results: 1st: 17 Delta/Larry Calvert
2nd:10 Tide/Mark Kellogg
3rd: 4 Dizzy/Don Remien
4th: 7 Tackle/Mike Robb
RJ: 13 Rafa/Patti Kiernan
Jams" 3,6,9,12,15,19,21,24,25


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Amateur Results: 1st: 21 Storm/Bob Byrun
> 2nd: 35 Mick/Jim Smith
> 3rd: 3 Lillly/Joe Taylor
> *4th: 30 Gordon Powers*
> ...


I'll be a son of a gun. Gordy, Congratulations!!!! *Great going!!!!!*


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Gordy. Not bad for a older fella--I think he's 94--but he could be younger!
SuzanneB


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> WOOHOO!!! Gordy. Not bad for a older fella--I think he's 94--but he could be younger!
> SuzanneB


Dang, he's justa kid then, I thought he was 96


----------



## tmt (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations to Larry and Anna Calvert on Delta's derby win! She's become quite the dog 

Tiff & Mike


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Gordon is 96 soon to turn 97. Congrats Gordon.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

tmt said:


> Congratulations to Larry and Anna Calvert on Delta's derby win! She's become quite the dog
> 
> Tiff & Mike


Delta is having an awesome year so far! 3 Derby placements, 3 derby wins, got to love that!!


----------

